# Progressive Rutenaktion, welche Angelart und Vorteile



## Fetter Barsch (29. März 2014)

Hallo, ich wollte mal wissen, wofür man progressive Ruten üblicherweise verwendet, und welche Vorteile dieses stufenartige Verbiegen bringt.

Danke, Tony


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2014)

*AW: Progressive Rutenaktion, welche Angelart und Vorteile*

will oder kann dir keiner die Frage beantworten ???????????
 ich auch nicht -Progressiv ,fortschrittlich,fortlaufend sich steigernd ???????
 ist doch mit Sicherheit nur wieder Gemache um einigen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen ,die meinen immer auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (31. März 2014)

*AW: Progressive Rutenaktion, welche Angelart und Vorteile*

|wavey:

Schau mal hier, da gibt's mehrere Videos zu verschiedenen Rutenaktionen: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-t...parabolische-aktion-von-dennis-kunz-2165.html

Grundsätzlich gilt eine parabolische Aktion als durchgehen, eine progressive eben als steifer.
Ich habe mir angewöhnt, Ruten nur noch als mehr oder eben weniger parabolisch bzw. durchgehend oder straff zu bezeichnen.
Mit dem Hype der modernen Kunstköder geht der Trend deutlich hin zu strafferen Ruten mit feinfühliger Spitzenaktion
Die Erklärung hierfür ist einfach: Mit einer strafferen Rute hat man einfach mehr Ködergefühl.
Ich sehe es folgendermaßen: Ich selbst finde eine höchstmögliche parabolische Aktion für den Drill am angenehmsten und Fischschonendsten.
Mir bringt es einfach mehr Spaß eine bis ins Handteil gebogene Rute mit surrender Rollenbremse in der Hand zu halten, als einen Knüppel, der keinerlei Schläge des Fisches abfedert.
Ein Drill mit einer parabolischen Rute ist demnach auch etwas "fauler", da sie Drillfehler eher verzeiht.
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wieviele Fische aufgrund zu harter und im Drill falsch eingesetzter Ruten verangelt werden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Ein anderes Thema ist auch das verwendete Material der Rute.
Es ist durchaus möglich, dass zwei Ruten eine fast identische Biegekurve haben, aber eine völlig ungeeignet für den gewählten Einsatzzweck ist.
Der Grund ist folgender: Durch moderne hochentwickelte Rutenmaterialien ist ein viel größeres Spektrum an Aktionen möglich.
So hat die eine Rute trotz fast identischer Aktion viel mehr Power und Rückrat als die andere.
Ich rate dir grundsätzlich dazu, eine Rute in die Hand zu nehmen und von jemand andereren die Spitze halten zu lassen.
Nun kannst Du langsam den Druck erhöhen, indem Du die Rute nach oben hebst und siehst wunderbar wie sie sich beim Fischen und im Drill verhalten würde.
Eins noch letztendlich bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, mit welcher Rute er welche Köder fischt und jeder wird da so seine Vorlieben entwickeln mit der Zeit.
Also lasse dich bloß nicht von den Bezeichnungen auf den Ruten ablenken, die dienen hauptsächlich der Vermarktung und sollten nur als grobe Tendenz dienen, was auch teilweise für die angegebenen Wurfgewichte gilt|uhoh:
 Längere Ruten mit eher parabolischer Aktion und einem langen Hebel (Griffstück nach der Rolle) sind zum weiter werfen besser geeignet als kurze, harte mit kurzem Hebel, hiermit lassen sich Kunstköder jedoch präziser führen. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas Licht in den Rutenwald bringen, falls nicht, einfach weiter nachfragen #6


----------

